# Große Frage über Welse



## Ph1lll (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier und hab ma ne dicke Frage.

und zwar habe ich einen Teich übernommen dessen Besitzer leider verstorben ist 

in dem Teich ist so gut wie alles vertreten 
unteranderem Kois von 7-30 cm
Goldfische
und drei wälse
diese sind relativ klein 17-25 cm schätze ich und schon über ein Jahr im Teich
es gab noch nie Probleme mit denen, Goldfische vermehren sich zu meinem großen bedauern, ebenso wie __ Frösche die mit ihren Kaulquappen meinen Filter andauernd dichtmachen.
jetz habe ich mich aber etwas belesen über die Fische und herausgefunden das welse ziemlich groß werden können und alles fressen würden was ihnen in den weg kommt.
es fehlt aber nix. 
Fortpflanzung findet zu meinem großen bedaern ja auch statt und das meiner ansicht nach ungehindert.
nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage da ich nicht genau weiss was das für welse sind 
diese haben übrigens auch den Winter überlebt der ja sehr hart war und auch bei uns Opfer gekostet hat(unsere schuld weiss ich) aber die Welse haben überlebt obwohl die wohl eher kälte anfällig seien

haben so wie ich das sehen kann zwei obere Barteln und vier untere

Wie kann ich zwerg welse von normalen unterscheiden?

Warum scheinen die keine Fische zu fressen?(fressen bei der normalen fütterung mit schwimmfutter mit)

ich habe gelesen es wären nicht alle Welse Fleischfresser könntet ihr mir da helfen??

vielen dank schon ma im voraus


----------



## scholzi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hallo PH  und :willkommen im Forum.....
Ich habe erstmal deinen Beitrag in das richtige Forum verschoben...(Tiere im und am Teich.....Fische) 
und den Titel/Überschrift erweitert mit nur...."große Frage" kann leider keiner was anfangen.
Leider kann ich dir nichts über Welse erzählen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch Bilder deines Teiches und Fische einstellen...


----------



## Philipp1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Servus,
die Welse können bei diesem riesigen Nahrungsangebot noch nicht viel ausrichten. Wenn sie aber noch 10 cm gewachsen sind werden deine Goldfische allmählich verschwinden. Sie fressen auch Trockenfutter aber solang es Fisch gibt ist der als erstes an der Reihe. Die weden Dir den Teich mächtig aufräumen.
Der große __ Wels( silurus glanis) hat sechs Barteln. Zwei große oben und unten vier kleinere.
Der __ Zwergwels( ictalurus nebulosus) hat acht Barteln die ungefähr gleich groß sind. Ebenso hat der Zwergwels einzelne Flossen und nicht wie der große Wels einen Flossensaum um die hintere Körperunterseite.
Mein Tipp: je nach Nutzungsart solltest Du sie halten. Im Zierfischteich keine Altenative oder Du lässt sie halt wachsen und die meisten anderen Fische verschwinden. Setzt sie wenn möglich in einen separaten Teich und mäste sie in 1-2 Jahren hast Du prima __ Speisefische.
LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hi,

Ictalurus heißen die Zwerg- oder Katzenwelse nicht mehr. Ameiurus ist der neue Name des Katzen-/ __ Zwergwels

MfG Frank


----------



## Philipp1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

OK, dann danke für die Verbesserung.


----------



## Ph1lll (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

also es sind zwerg welse hab mich verguckt haben vier Barteln oben und vier unten
aber warum haben die noch nie irgentwas lebiges gefressen 
unser kompletter Teich scheint voller kaulquappen
(richtige Plage hab bestimmt schon tausende rausgeholt) und __ Goldfisch Brut ist auch drinn dafür scheinen die sich nich zu interressieren

mfg


----------



## Philipp1 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Bei der Anzahl von Tieren fallen die paar welsopfer nicht auf. Das wird erst über das Jahr sichtbar. Auch die Zwergwelse können deinen Teichbewohnern gefährlich werden, denn sie fressen auch alles was ins Maul passt.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*



Ph1lll schrieb:


> unser kompletter Teich scheint voller kaulquappen
> (richtige Plage hab bestimmt schon tausende rausgeholt)



 Warum das denn? Die tun doch keinem was. Die knabbern nur an den Algen. Und sind in Deutschland ganzjährig geschützt!


----------



## Ph1lll (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

nun sagen wir es mal so der Filter hat sie rausgeholt 
so ein Spaltsieb lässt keine Kaulquappen durch sry


----------



## Mr Brain (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hallo,

Hatte selbst 6 Jahre lang 3 Katzenwelse im Teich. Anfangs waren die nur knapp 8 cm groß und man hat sie nur bei klaren Teichwasser gesehen. Jedoch wurden sie sehr schnell bis zu 40 cm groß und auch handzahm - fraßen Pellets aus der Hand. Das einzige Problem war nur, dass ihre Mäuler immer größer wurden und sie dann ganze junge Koi ca 10-15cm mit einem Mal verschluckt haben. Zum überfluss haben die noch versucht die anderen Fische anzufressen und beim Füttern schon mal ab und und zu in die Hand gebissen- spitze kleine Zähne. Als sie sich dann noch vermehrt haben und Teich durch diese Monofischkultur drohte umzukippen musste ich in mühevoller Arbeit alle Welslarven rausfischen und die Elternfische auch, da sonst der ganz Teich dem Verderben ausgeliefert worden wäre. Hab zum Glück alle herausgekriegt und jetzt seit 5 Jahren 2 __ Störe drin. Zwar nicht handzahm, aber besser für die anderen Fische.

Mein Tipp, wenn du den andern Fischen was gutes tun willst, nimm die Welse raus! 

MfG


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hei, ich habe 2 Albinowelse im Teich. Die Beiden sind ca 70 cm groß. Alles was ins Maul paßt wird gefressen.Laß Deine mal größer werden, Du wirst Dich wundern. Im Augenblick fällt es noch nicht auf die wegfressen, aber laß sie mal wachsen

Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hi Dietmar,

so groß wie deine Silurus glanis Albinos im Moment noch sind werden Ameiurus nebulosus ja bei weiten nicht. Denen paßt selbst wenn sie voll ausgewachsen sind kein Zwergdackel ins Maul:beten. Hoffentlich kommt bei dir nicht mal ne aufgebrachtew Nachbarin vorbei und beschwert sich weil einer deiner beiden __ Waller ihre Katze beim Angelversuch gefressen hat:hai

MfG Frank


----------



## Boxerfan (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Große Frage über Welse*

Hei Frank, solange die Beiden sich nicht von der Nachbarin erwischen lassen...

Grüße Dietmar


----------

